# BIG red dog



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here are some recent pictures we took of Loki Luciano or tried to lol he wasnt to into sitting still wanted to play with his big tree branch lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Angel you know how I heart Loki, oh he is gorgeous in that second pic, ok ship him to me please, I will beg


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's looking really good Angel! Now, where's pix of the rest of the crew? Lol. I know, when you get to it, right?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Man I love my red dog. Still waiting for my box with him in it to arrive. Obviously you haven't sent it yet. You're fired. I heart you Loki.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol need to put that on my list when I go out next lol big camo box to ship red dog in lmao


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Your boy is looking good!  Send him to me instead of Lauren...


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Yall stop talkin bout my dog like thatHe's not going anywhere unless the girls are in heat then i will gladly ship him for about a month.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay! Loki pics!  Its been far to long Angel. Shame on you for holding out on us. haha. Great pics. He's looking amazing. Its insane how big he since his parents weren't nearly that size.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know I keep meaning to take some pics of his parents too lol ,was there the other day but got distracted by puppys lol , came homw to a camera full of puppy pics but none of the parents


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang he looks huge! Or maybe you are just short? Lol. How tall and heavy is that guy?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

93 pounds 22 1/2 tall.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

hows he bred?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

truepits92 said:


> hows he bred?


Are you asking what his bloodlines consist of?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. well that would be why he looks so big  love it. he eat you outta house n home???


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> lmao. well that would be why he looks so big  love it. he eat you outta house n home???


He eats just about 2 bags of orijen red meat every month.They are about 80$ per bag that weighs about 30 pounds. is how i feel about the price!But i absolutely love the results.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

DANG!!! Lol. My 2 go thru a bag of TOTW in 2 weeks. Lol. I had a hook up in Tacoma where I was gettin 30 lb bags for $30 a piece... Now it's back up to $50


----------

